# "Nikita" finally finished - new painting



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, she is finally done...thank goodness! Now maybe I can knit something? My art group seems to object to that. Anyway, here is "Nikita" a Russian girl. Oil over acrylic on 18 by 24 canvas.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful!! Wow...speachless...


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW, I was not expecting to see this amazing painting when I scrolled down. Absolutely astonishing!!!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: They would likely object if you did this in fine 1/2 cross stitch or petite point embroidery.

I have quite a few conversion projects from real photos for doing cross stitch lined up to work on. Now surviving long enough to knit/crochet/cross stitch/needle tat/bobbin lace....


----------



## LMPavelka (Jan 31, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! You are very talented!!!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

LMPavelka said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! You are very talented!!!


An understatement. I'm in awe!


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

What a talent you have. That painting is just beautiful.


----------



## Margleann (Jan 23, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Just beautiful. Very well done, indeed.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a beauty!!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Her face glows.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome,I see you painted her hands to size.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

OMG! She is BEAUTIFUL. If this is your painting, I can only imagine how good your knitting it!!! Talent PLUS!!!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful. You are multi talented.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Awesome,I see you painted her hands to size.


I compromised, settled on somewhere between the long fingered one and the short stubby one. :sm16:


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, Wow!!!! You are amazing! Wonderful, beautiful! Not enough adjectives to describe your ability!!!!!! 
Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful talent!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

It is truly gorgeous. But why Nikita? Nikita is a typical russian man's name.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW, WOW and WOW


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I hear ya. Between knitting and quilting I'm going to have to live another 200 years! That is, if I quit buying NOW!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

val said:


> It is truly gorgeous. But why Nikita? Nikita is a typical russian man's name.


??? Is it? Well, she IS Russian and I happen to love the song that Elton John sang titled "Nikita" in which he sings about a girl stuck in Russia (I think) and her name is Nikita. Listening to it right now as a matter of fact. Thanks for stopping by and leaving your kind comment.


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

She is beautiful.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!!????


----------



## EMJ (Jan 26, 2017)

Knitting is a creative endeavor -- but if you can do this, why would you waste your time knitting???


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

That is stunning!!! Such talent!


----------



## napl (May 6, 2018)

Oh My!!! those eyes see right through me!!! outstanding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

The picture is beautiful, your use of colour is amazing. A stunning portrait. Tessa28


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

W O W is right


----------



## Dixie Diane (Feb 26, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very,Very,Beautiful!!!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree, all of the above absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautifully executed. Do you exhibit your work?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Your picture is absolutely stunning! Not sure what you decided about her hands (previous post), but they look just right now. I’m showing everyone I can what amazing talent you have! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning and the hands are perfect!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, stunning painting. You are very clever.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful - you are very talented.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

At a loss for words...which is usually impossible for me. Just ask my friends!!!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

wow ....stick to painting !!!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

It's beautiful, on my screen it looks almost like 3D.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Turned out beautifully.... great job.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Stunning!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent work. You are very talented.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lindaubry (Jan 1, 2017)

That is beyond beautiful! You are really talented! This piece belongs in a museum.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it's amazing!


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

An amazing portrait!!!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Dusti said:


> Well, she is finally done...thank goodness! Now maybe I can knit something? My art group seems to object to that. Anyway, here is "Nikita" a Russian girl. Oil over acrylic on 18 by 24 canvas.


I have a difficult time drawing stick figures. 
You are an amazing, super talented artist! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

My fello KPers...a big "thank you!" Your appreciation and kind words encourage me to paint more.


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

she is beautiful


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I would love for you to post more pics of your paintings.


----------



## queeniesue (Apr 30, 2018)

Dusti - I thought that was an actual child not a painting!
Good job & WOW!
Mardi


----------



## cute kitty (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow! That is a gorgeous picture! You are very talented. I'm speechless!????


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

courtandrich said:


> I would love to know how long it took you to paint. It is absolutely flawless!! Speechless


Thank you for asking. It took almost 4 weeks.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> I would love for you to post more pics of your paintings.


here are a few; I hope you find them as pleasing as well:


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, I do remember some of these--I mean, who could forget the exquisite details. I truly am in awe of your creativity!


----------



## viggy1121 (Apr 5, 2018)

Beautiful painting!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you JeanneE, yes, these had been posted here. But with "Nikita" I tried something new...new for me that is...I painted oil over acrylic to finish off the painting instead working it all in just the acrylics. Now I am back to loving oils, again.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So gorgeous, as are all your paintings! You are extremely talented!
:sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Why not have both paints involved?

From what my Mom has done (she prefers oils though we cannot have her working with them with current ventilation conditions) I know acrylic can be an outline/underpainting. Oils stay brighter.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! She looks like she could just step right out of the canvas. She looks so life like.


----------



## Boxermomma (Sep 9, 2018)

Oh my gracious. It actually looks like a snap shot!! I wish I just had 1/100th of her talent. I have never seen anyone paint like this before. I can't find the words to let you know my exact emotions. You are truly superb a thousand fold. God has totally blessed you with talent. Thank you so much for sharing with us. Please send more, either paintings or yarn ceafts, I would be ever so delighted to see all their beauty!


----------



## cjk (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow! That is extra special. Beautiful. You have brought a picture to life. What an amazing talent!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonderful talent! It is so beautiful, looking at her now for quite a while, and can hardly believe that she is not going to break inta a smile!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

How did you paint all of those intricacies!! It's a gorgeous painting.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I never heard of artists painting in acrylic and then painting over it in oil. 
What is the reason artists do that?
Your art is no less than brilliant.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She is beautiful, such attention to detail.


----------



## myj697 (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome ????


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

WOW! I am absolutely speechless! This painting is exquisite! Such a labor of love and so much patience! Well done!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing! She looks like a beautiful photograph. Your talent is fantastic.


----------



## mbeare (Dec 5, 2013)

I am so happy that you gave me the absolute privilege to see this beautiful artwork. This is truly why you are on the planet. To make the rest of us gasp. m x


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Stunning!! You're such a talented artist!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW, it's beautiful.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! You are very talented. I love the detail! ;0)


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

pfoley said:


> I never heard of artists painting in acrylic and then painting over it in oil.
> What is the reason artists do that?
> Your art is no less than brilliant.


Thank you for your response. Most artists prefer working in oils over acrylics because of the superior blending abilities of oils in that there is plenty of time to mess around with the paint because oil paint stays wet longer than acrylics. Blending in wet paint is so much easier to do!. Whereas when working in acrylics, the paint dries so fast that you have to keep working the same area over and over to keep it wet so you can get the blending, done. They call that "layering" as you will have to lay down color after color till you get the blend you want. You can paint in oil over acrylics but you CAN'T paint acrylics over oil. That said, the method of painting oil over acrylics speeds up the job of painting in oils. People sort've stopped using oils when acrylics came out because when you work with oils you need to use solvents that were strong and toxic smelling. Acrylics has no odor whatsoever and uses just plain water. Just add: now they have odorless solvents that makes the job of painting in oils a lot less annoying to others.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> How did you paint all of those intricacies!! It's a gorgeous painting.


...one brush stroke at a time. :sm11:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's beautiful..You are so talented..


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

Great to see you 'worked' the hands out lovely work.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful and talented! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Just WOW! I envy your talent????


----------



## annguttridge (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous. Such talent


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunning! The hands are perfect. I have never heard of combining oil and acrylic?. It is just amazing!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

You are an excellent artist.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Thank you for your response. Most artists prefer working in oils over acrylics because of the superior blending abilities of oils in that there is plenty of time to mess around with the paint because oil paint stays wet longer than acrylics. Blending in wet paint is so much easier to do!. Whereas when working in acrylics, the paint dries so fast that you have to keep working the same area over and over to keep it wet so you can get the blending, done. They call that "layering" as you will have to lay down color after color till you get the blend you want. You can paint in oil over acrylics but you CAN'T paint acrylics over oil. That said, the method of painting oil over acrylics speeds up the job of painting in oils. People sort've stopped using oils when acrylics came out because when you work with oils you need to use solvents that were strong and toxic smelling. Acrylics has no odor whatsoever and uses just plain water. Just add: now they have odorless solvents that makes the job of painting in oils a lot less annoying to others.


========================
Well thank you; that was a nice lesson in paints, and I understood it.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Your painting belongs in a museum! You're so very talented, I'm honored that you share your time with us, Dusti, and I can see why your art group encourages you to paint more. Thanks so much for sharing with us  Lynn


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You are extremely talented and this is a work of excellent proportion!! Exquisite!!!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Well, she is finally done...thank goodness! Now maybe I can knit something? My art group seems to object to that. Anyway, here is "Nikita" a Russian girl. Oil over acrylic on 18 by 24 canvas.


OMG you are so talented, your paintings need to be on display, what about selling them, do you do that? I haven't seen any paintings done as professional as yours in a long time. We have 1 my husband's grandmother did and it is amazing also and have it on our wall. Keep up your amazing talent. I keep going back looking at the others you sent and in awe!!!!!!! detail is amazing. I sure hope you have children and they have some of your work displayed.
Marly


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW... just WOW! xo ws


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning, breathtaking, exquisite. There are no words to describe how beautiful this painting is to view. Your talent is amazing.
Glad to see you got the hands corrected.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Amazing I love her eyes.... you really are very talented


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow!! Double wow. Absolutely beautiful and so wonderfully done! She is just perfect! You are a very, very talented artist - to be so good is beyond a dream for me!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

She's amazing, well done you!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Beautiful ❤


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful OIL painting!


----------



## cjk (Apr 25, 2018)

Dusti, is it you that did the Jelly Bean Art in your signature link? You are so multi-talented it blows my mind. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dusti said:


> Well, she is finally done...thank goodness! Now maybe I can knit something? My art group seems to object to that. Anyway, here is "Nikita" a Russian girl. Oil over acrylic on 18 by 24 canvas.


???????? She's beautiful,just beautiful.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful. You are a great artist.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

cjk said:


> Dusti, is it you that did the Jelly Bean Art in your signature link? You are so multi-talented it blows my mind. Absolutely amazing.


Yes, I did that one. I actually did two that year. One was a first-test piece because I had to figure out how to do one (having never done one before this) before I did the Jerusalem piece. Jeusalem had been requested. The other (the test piece) was my favorite tho because I liked the way the water seemed to be moving. See pics. And thanks for stopping by!
ETA: thank goodness I stopped doing those because I ate TONS of the jelly beans....probably more than I used to create BOTH pieces.


----------



## cjk (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh my! And to think I used to believe that jelly beans were only good for eating. How wrong I was. You are a very special lady. Thank your for showing us your talents. 
haha I can relate to eating them.



Dusti said:


> Yes, I did that one. I actually did two that year. One was a first-test piece because I had to figure out how to do one (having never done one before this) before I did the Jerusalem piece. Jeusalem had been requested. The other (the test piece) was my favorite tho because I liked the way the water seemed to be moving. See pics. And thanks for stopping by!
> ETA: thank goodness I stopped doing those because I ate TONS of the jelly beans....probably more than I used to create BOTH pieces.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Amazing talent


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is incredible. You are very gifted!


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful work. Did you have a real model or is this all from your own imagination?


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful painting.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

A long standing ovation I am giving to you Dusti. You are one very talented person. I still talk about the amazing picture you did using jelly beans. I just love all your work and thank you so much for sharing it for all of us to enjoy. Do what ever makes you happy and gives you peace of mind while being creative. Hugs Davena


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Davena said:


> A long standing ovation I am giving to you Dusti. You are one very talented person. I still talk about the amazing picture you did using jelly beans. I just love all your work and thank you so much for sharing it for all of us to enjoy. Do what ever makes you happy and gives you peace of mind while being creative. Hugs Davena


Thank you Davena (pretty name btw)... I DO try!!! :sm19: :sm13: :sm12: :sm09: :sm04: :sm02:


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

So beautiful. And realistic. You can almost hear her saying her prayers.....


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Extraordinary! You're very talented.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dusti said:


> Yes, I did that one. I actually did two that year. One was a first-test piece because I had to figure out how to do one (having never done one before this) before I did the Jerusalem piece. Jeusalem had been requested. The other (the test piece) was my favorite tho because I liked the way the water seemed to be moving. See pics. And thanks for stopping by!
> ETA: thank goodness I stopped doing those because I ate TONS of the jelly beans....probably more than I used to create BOTH pieces.


 :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: Quality control and you DO have to have some ability to clean up. :sm24:


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness! You are so talented.


----------

